# southern mud riderz Going deep at the spillway! PART 2



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

old video i found on the laptop. it was stupid deep!




tell me what yall think
like, comment, SUBSCRIBE for more!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

nice video as always. that fish got the camrea man pretty good there lol.


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

thanks. yeah it actually hit the camera lol


----------

